# DP: The 'Whimsical' Theory



## Rapunzally (Jul 27, 2010)

Ok so, I've been browsing through some of the forum and I couldn't help but notice that all the posts I'd read were intelligent, thoughtful and coming from seemingly well spoken folk. So, it got me thinking; what if DP was some kind of... DUN DUN DUN... work of the devil?

Ok so this may seem a bit obscure and just a tad silly, but I thought I'd throw it out there. What if, us bunch of DP-struck beings were a group of THE most thoughtful, open-minded, intelligent beings and the devil has bestowed upon us this disorder to prevent us from figuring out the meaning of life or something or other.

I'm right, right? This is the devil's play, and if we battle through it... our intellect will change the world!

So before you think i'm nuts, remember, I just complimented on you being one of the most intelligent people alive


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Death to the devil! .... what if on the other hand, it is actually GOD poisoning our minds because he doesn't want us to overpower him?


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

oh man, this topic could get out of hand.


----------



## Daniel C (Jun 24, 2010)

Yes, I too can see some controversy arising over this one. lol

I would have to commend your theory though. It made me laugh and it was nice to think for a second that another being was doing this because of our intelligence. I too have noticed that a lot of people on here a very, very, intelligent. I think we're all great conversationalists, and a great community.

If you notice, DP, depression, and anxiety attack our deepest thoughts rendering us " half empty " I guess you could call it. I'm looking forward to seeing some of the feedback on this one.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

I didn't know which one of the three to respond too.lol. 
My first response was "what devil?" but I agree that most if not all of us are really intelligent.


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

No lie, ive honestly thought about this before, that some kind of powerful force was doing this to me to prevent something i would have done in the future. Not saying i take it seriously, just that i have crazy thoughts.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Death to the devil! .... what if on the other hand, it is actually GOD poisoning our minds because he doesn't want us to overpower him?


naah God loves us, he would want us to be great.


----------



## outlaw (May 20, 2010)

"There is no evil and there are no evil forces in the world. There are only people of awareness, and there are people who are fast asleep -- and sleep has no force. The whole energy is in the hands of the awakened people. And one awakened person can awaken the whole world. One lit candle can light millions of candles without losing it's light." - Osho


----------



## Rapunzally (Jul 27, 2010)

Oop, I seemed to had posted this topic more than once. I'd delete them but I don't know how, I'm on my iPod touch, trying to get to grips with the Apple massacre.

Hm, I've thought about that too. What if it was indeed GOD who numbed our realities so that we could not overpower him. But then again, if we went with the God theory and of course we believed in God.. Then surely he wouldn't have created such intelligent beings in the first place? Nah, I think this God is on our side in this theory. We could be messengers or prophets, but for the time being the devil is having his way.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I tend to personally believe that it's actually a part african european, part mexican troll that has no limbs and is deaf blind and mute. He has magical powers though and he is so mad at the world because of his disabilities that he has cursed those with intelligent minds to become numb and experience the fourth dimension known as depersonalization. Don't dare piss him off.


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

Dude.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2010)

It could be robots!?!


----------



## Rapunzally (Jul 27, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> I tend to personally believe that it's actually a part african european, part mexican troll that has no limbs and is deaf blind and mute. He has magical powers though and he is so mad at the world because of his disabilities that he has cursed those with intelligent minds to become numb and experience the fourth dimension known as depersonalization. Don't dare piss him off.


Lol, well I guess that's one way of looking at it.
Still, it's about as relevant and just as likely as the devil theory.

But... what if, just hold with me on this one. It's the sticky tape girl. I mean, I call her a girl.. but *ahem* technically speaking, there has been no proof. 'She' is furious, confined to no limbs also, but in the shape of a giant Polo, all she can do is roll around and stick to things. But, with a heart of gluey stickiness, she is hoping to find (and cling to) her one true love... and I got a tad off track there and realise this is going nowhere but eventually down the line, we all get DP.

Fin.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I think the devil, the troll man, and the sticky girl are all in alliance plotting against us


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

I can definately say that any shred of intelligecy (dunno if thats a word), disappeared when dp struck full time. So definaely someone could be trying to turn our brains to scrambeled eggs


----------



## DeadManWalkin (Jul 28, 2010)

It happens to intelligent people because we are analytical, which means we analyze things with logic. Being that we analyze things, we usually think a lot, and end up having high amounts of anxiety. This leads to Depersonalization. There are key events but you all know that so i won't get into it, but i doubt it's the work of the devil. I wish it were that simple though.


----------



## Ameloulou (Jun 27, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> I tend to personally believe that it's actually a part african european, part mexican troll that has no limbs and is deaf blind and mute. He has magical powers though and he is so mad at the world because of his disabilities that he has cursed those with intelligent minds to become numb and experience the fourth dimension known as depersonalization. Don't dare piss him off.


Lmfao. 
That was jawsome.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

HAHAHA, you said JAWSome and shark week started on discovery channel today. ha ha, that was an awesome coincidence, or was it?


----------



## Daniel C (Jun 24, 2010)

DeadManWalkin said:


> It happens to intelligent people because we are analytical, which means we analyze things with logic. Being that we analyze things, we usually think a lot, and end up having high amounts of anxiety. This leads to Depersonalization. There are key events but you all know that so i won't get into it, but i doubt it's the work of the devil. I wish it were that simple though.


Very interesting theory. I have noticed that all personality tests I have taken, along with logic quizzes, all say I am extreme analyst.

My over analyzing is what normally get me into trouble :S with my anxiety, depression, ect. I convince myself of things that I don't have.


----------



## Zus (Aug 4, 2010)

DeadManWalkin said:


> It happens to intelligent people because we are analytical, which means we analyze things with logic. Being that we analyze things, we usually think a lot, and end up having high amounts of anxiety. This leads to Depersonalization. There are key events but you all know that so i won't get into it, but i doubt it's the work of the devil. I wish it were that simple though.


Me too think so. We analyze what is happining wiht us, we consentrate on problem, we submerge into problem and we stuck in problem.


----------

